# Rotating between Dish, Direct TV and Cable for the best deal



## JJF3

Ley me start by stating that I have never had satellite tv. When visiting friends I found channel surfing to be very, very slow so I eliminated satellite tv from my "want" list.

For the last year, most of my tv watching has been dvr playback. Rather than channel surfing thru commercials, I fast forward thru them.

With cell phone service, I have switched carriers and always been considered a new customer even if I previously had service with them. Since I can now take my phone number when I change carriers, I pick the best deal whenever, my old contract expires.

My question is this, if anyone knows, can I rotate between dish and direct tv every two years and be considered a new customer when I come back to them?

- Now, 2 year contract from Direct TV with new HD DVR
- +2 years, return Direct TV HDR, get a 2 year contract from Dish Network in order to get the latest and greatest hardware offering from them.
- + more years, can I return to Direct TV and be considered a new customer? Is a new customer a once in a lifetime event? If the original service was in my name and SSN, is my wife a new customer, even if the service is at the same address?

+ more years, same questions for Dish Network.

Also, cable tv also has signup offers too, so throwing cable tv in between the satellite tv might result in a few months of HBO etc from them.

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## tcusta00

Seems like more trouble than it's worth, but keep in mind that new customer deals (assuming you can get them every two years or whenever your current contract is up) are subject to change or elimination. 

I'd find the service that best fits your needs and stick with it.


----------



## JJF3

tcusta00 said:


> I'd find the service that best fits your needs and stick with it.


The service I want includes everything, service, programing and equipment. The "leased equipment" business model bothers me. My experience is companies treat "new" customers much, much better than existing customers.

I want the best deal available whenever I am able to search for a new deal.


----------



## roadrunner1782

I would think constantly changing providers would get bothersome. I think that because you would always be adjusting to new equipment or readjusting to equipment you used before, different channel numbers, different new customer offerings, etc. Plus some of the providers might notice the pattern and when your ready to switch back to them to get a great deal you get hit with a " We're sorry, we can't offer that to you!


----------



## BattleZone

The sat companies, DirecTV in particular, are purposely NOT offering great deals to "churners", because no one makes any money from them. SAC (subscriber aquisition costs) are high, and the company won't even start making money until your 2nd year. DirecTV has publically stated that they are intentionally eliminating the churners and trying to take better care of their long-term subscribers. It seems to be working to, as churn is down and new subscribers are at an all-time high.

I guess that the best answer to your question is: don't bet on it.


----------



## ImBack234

tcusta00 said:


> Seems like more trouble than it's worth, but keep in mind that new customer deals (assuming you can get them every two years or whenever your current contract is up) are subject to change or elimination.
> 
> I'd find the service that best fits your needs and stick with it.


:righton:


----------



## jclewter79

If you like to change channels quickly and, need a reliable dvr, switch to Dish Network and stay there. If you want the most national HD and the most premium movie channels, go with Dish Network. If you want the most sports packages, go with Directv.


----------



## 4HiMarks

If it's just a question of saving money, you probably want to go with a "Triple Play" that bundles TV, Internet, and phone service - usually from a single provider - which practically boils down to whomever your local cable provider is, and FiOS. Switching back and forth on one of those would then involve more than just getting acquainted with new equipment but possibly changing phone numbers, email addresses, and the like. (Depends on how tech-savvy you are). 

For the BEST deal, dump subscription TV altogether, get an antenna and watch network shows OTA, everything else via Netflix or Hulu. Unless you're a sports junkie who travels a lot or is outside your home team's DMA. Then you're SOL.


----------



## sorentodd45

JJF3 said:


> Ley me start by stating that I have never had satellite tv. When visiting friends I found channel surfing to be very, very slow so I eliminated satellite tv from my "want" list.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.


That's one of the small drawbacks to Direct-TV; it takes a few seconds (while channel surfing) to have each new channel "initialize".

But I rarely channel surf, so it's a non-issue for me.


----------



## MountainMan10

When I first got D* in 1997 I gave up channel surfing. At first I thought it was a big sacrifice. Before long I didn't miss it. Between a good guide and a DVR I just have no need to channel surf. It may not be the same with cable anymore, but back when the guide was just a channel and you had to wait for it to scroll through the channels I would channel surf because it was faster than waiting for the guide. With the D* guide where you are in control and can go directly to the channel from the guide channel surfing is passe.


----------



## Ken S

JJF3,

There are no hard and fast rules by these companies on what constitutes a new customer, but I've yet to see any of the fine print that goes beyone a year for deals from Dish, DirecTV, Verizon or Comcast. If there are two or three providers in your area that carry the programming you want and you don't mind the bother of switching you might be able to save yourself a significant amount of money.

By and large, these companies do little financially to keep customers compared to their acquisition deals.

Of course, you always take the risk that two years from now the deals might dry up...but then, again, what's the real risk...you'll still have service. Two years from now there may be some other new players around as well (IPTV services).

Actually, there is some risk...while you save money there are some here that will scorn you for not being loyal to their favorite corporation. If you can bear that burden and still sleep at night...



JJF3 said:


> Ley me start by stating that I have never had satellite tv. When visiting friends I found channel surfing to be very, very slow so I eliminated satellite tv from my "want" list.
> 
> For the last year, most of my tv watching has been dvr playback. Rather than channel surfing thru commercials, I fast forward thru them.
> 
> With cell phone service, I have switched carriers and always been considered a new customer even if I previously had service with them. Since I can now take my phone number when I change carriers, I pick the best deal whenever, my old contract expires.
> 
> My question is this, if anyone knows, can I rotate between dish and direct tv every two years and be considered a new customer when I come back to them?
> 
> - Now, 2 year contract from Direct TV with new HD DVR
> - +2 years, return Direct TV HDR, get a 2 year contract from Dish Network in order to get the latest and greatest hardware offering from them.
> - + more years, can I return to Direct TV and be considered a new customer? Is a new customer a once in a lifetime event? If the original service was in my name and SSN, is my wife a new customer, even if the service is at the same address?
> 
> + more years, same questions for Dish Network.
> 
> Also, cable tv also has signup offers too, so throwing cable tv in between the satellite tv might result in a few months of HBO etc from them.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## BattleZone

Given that most folks want advanced receivers, and often pay up-front lease fees to get them, you could lose quite a bit of money on those lease fees if you switch all the time.


----------



## Ken S

BattleZone said:


> Given that most folks want advanced receivers, and often pay up-front lease fees to get them, you could lose quite a bit of money on those lease fees if you switch all the time.


New customers tend to get them for free. It's only the existing customers that have to pay for them upfront (at least the first is generally free).


----------



## braven

Switching providers every two years to take advantage of new customer promotions isn't worth the hassle to me. The juice just ain't worth the squeeze.


----------

